# duke body grips



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

are body grips any good?if so how do they work and what brand would you recommend?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Again, read any of the "duke trap" posts, you'll find that some like them, and some don't. I have used them and had to dispatch the animals simply because the trap couldn't (on a 2 year old trap).

If 10 trappers answer this question, you're liable to end-up with 10 different answers, and therefore be no better-off than before you'd asked the question  It will take you trying different brands before you can make a personal decision such as this for yourself.

As far as setting them, you need someone local to you to instruct you in not only setting them, but in using discretion on how & where you use them. This is why you need to look into a Trappers Education class via your State Trapping Association. Using this type of trap with no education or guidance is something I wouldn't reccommend. Catching a free-roaming dog is something that the ARA's love to spread in an effort to ban trapping.

I hope you keep your interest in trapping, and continue to trap throughout your lifetime. At the same time, I hope you're aware that there's more to becoming a trapper, than just setting traps. It's no different than taking a drivers education course before attempting to drive.

Smitty


----------

